# big mouth Tonkinese



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 2 year old male Tonk, and he just wanders around the house especially at night talking and howling for no reason. I know Tonks are very vocal, but its soooo over the top. It has really disrupted my sleep and its so annoying. His brother just looks at him and probably is thinking what is wrong with him..lol.. He his medically fine. Wants to eat constantly, always hungry. soon as i stand he sprints to the kitchen thinking I am going to feed him again?? I have to put child locks on all my cupboards cuz whatever he can get his mouth on he will eat, does not matter what it is...Help


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, has this always been the case or just recently? If all medical issues have been looked at then I would suggest maybe trying to alter his routine. Is his constant obession for food out of boredom rather than hunger? I would suggest trying to give him a couple of really exhaustive play sessions in the evening leaving the last as late as possible and then also feed him his last meal as late as you can. This should make hin do the hunt, eat, sleep routine more. I hope others withe more experience of vocal kittys will help further


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

always has been like this.. him and his brother play and run around like crazy at night. more than i can exhaust him. as far as feeding them, i feed them at 7 am and 7 pm. I am gone at work during the week during these times. If i feed them at 11 pm when i go to bed, that means they would not eat from 7 am until 11pm..too long in my opinion


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Adding an extra meal before they go to bed is a tip I received here that I've had great success with. Jasper is still a kitten so he gets fed four times daily, with one last meal right before whenever I want to go to sleep, which is usually around 1~2 AM. Other than the first two weeks home, he's never had a problem sleeping through the whole night since I started this.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

This kinda made me chuckle, sorry. My Dexter is a DSH but because of the point color I am sure he some siamese or one of those something-ese breeds back in his genetics somewhere. He is a talker and he has a pretty obnoxious voice but I love it. Sometimes he will be on the other side of the house and he just has to announce himself with a huge "rAoow?!" In case we forgot about him. My husband and I like to tease him by making the most obnoxious meowing we can and sometimes when we do he gets really excited and comes over to cuddle. 

I thought the advice about the before bed meal was good. Maybe a play session and then a meal? If he's tired and full he may not be up all night!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I second the meal before bed. I also have a very vocal cat. Most of the times it's cute. In the middle of the night? Not so much. The morning routine changed a bit for health reasons, but I used to feed breakfast before work and then I split up the dinner. She gets more of a snack at the actual dinner time and then before I go to bed I play with her to tire her out and then she gets a bigger meal right before I go to sleep. That seems to work well for us and she usually let's me sleep through the night.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Artie would constantly wake me up during the night and early in the morning.

I tried leaving him a lot of food at night. This did the trick! 
He does not bother me while I am sleeping and allows me to sleep until 8AM!

I also found that if I leave one of the drapes open a bit, he can look outside and lets me sleep..

He seems much more content and secure in the morning.

I do miss his "MEOW' and the taps on the shoulder, waking me up. I am never pleased....lol:kittyball


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*constant and loud talking all night long..HELP*

My 2 year old Tonkinese boy never shuts up. While i am up and during the day its not a big deal, but from midnight till 6 am when i am sleeping is loud obnoxious talking and howling. I am literally losing about 2 hours of sleep almost every night. I ahev a water spray bottle that i use on him and he stops for likw 30 seconds and then hes back at it again. Its to a point where I want to get rid of him, but my 7 year old daughter would never forgive me. If i shut my door he will scratch on my door and carpet nonstop. Hes already ruined the carpet outside my bedroom door from trying to do this. I have played with him before bed and also tried feeding him later at night, but to no avail. Any suggestions?? i have anxiety already and this cat is driving crazy.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Problem is this is a breed trait 
"Like both parent breeds, Tonkinese are intelligent, active, vocal and generally people-oriented cats, playful and interested in everything going on around them; however, this also means they are easily susceptible to becoming lonesome or bored". Your boy sounds like he is just doing what comes naturally. 
Does he has access to high places and maybe some puzzle toys which will drop treats or kibble so that can keep him interested. The night play needs to be very active like with Da Bird and intense so he is panting and laying down. Do this as late as possible then feed. I leave a small measure of kibble out at night for my two. It gets touched but not fully eaten.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Try giving him a smaller meal or treats at 7 pm when you eat your meal, and then his evening meal just before you go to bed. You may have to adjust the amount if you find he gains too much weight. That's what I have to do with my Devons, as they want to eat our food or pester us when hubby and I are eating. I make their treat time a "treasure hunt" and scatter treats throughout the house....then it takes them time to find them all, and they seem to be satisfied with that rather than pestering us during mealtimes. I think they enjoy "hunting" for their food.


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*ok*

i have 2 boys, who are 2 weeks apart that i bought from the breeder. His brother is vocal but not nonstop like the other one. He has always been this way. I am thinking about locking him in the downstairs bathroom when i go to bed, with a small litter box and some water. I cant take it. Its to a point where my anxiety is starting to get the best of me. I love this cat to death. He is very cool and loving, but he never stops and it gets soooo loud. He is healthy


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Putting him in a room at night is no bad thing but if I can suggest, Have you a spare room that you can make a " cat room" with litter box some food water and things to play with and then maybe both of them can go in at night. That way it is not a punishment for your vocal boy and they won't be trying to get to each other under the door which might cause more house damage. He will get even more bored and sad if he is locked away with nothing to do


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*no*

i have 3 bedrooms being used my myself and my 2 daughters


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Any room that can be set up as a cat room even if just for the night a dining room or TV room with room to play and even to take a cat tree so he can be active then it might be OK for both. I would still say he needs a really interactive play as late as possible to get rid of some energy so he is more inclined to sleep


----------

